# UB won't give me back my tracker



## Ladylouth (30 Jan 2014)

Here is our situation, any comments would be welcome.

Took out tracker with UB in 05. Went fixed for two years in 06-08. Signed form like Karolina 's first form referring to banks Home Loan rate at end of fixed term.  Presumed that it meant tracker, probably, but didn't 't think a lot about it, as trackers weren't under the spotlight much then.

Summer 08, fixed term ended.  Letter from bank said that we would now roll to SVR (this defined Banks Home Loan rate for us), UNLESS we opted to (a) fix again, and if we did we would still have the flexibility to explore our options at the end, OR (b) return to our tracker.

From this we deduced that banks Home loan rate as signed by us in the first FIxed Rate Authority form meant SVR, and seemed to be a generic default rate, but we had been given the option to go back on the tracker rate, so no worries.

We opted to fix for five years, signing the new form, like Karolina's second form, now referring to SVR at end of fixed rate.  Our take on this was that since Home Loan rate meant SVR and we signed that the first time and still could go back to tracker as a option, we were signing up to the same as before, the words had changed but it meant the same thing.  

Of course, last summer the option to return to tracker was omitted.  Wrote to UB, made our case, got final response letter refusing to re-instate tracker. Have case with FSO now, were offered mediation but bank refused.  In summary, our case stands on this:  we entered the exact same process twice, signed off on the same form in meaning both times, the first time were given the chance to return to original rate, and the second time we were not.  

The bank is saying that trackers are no longer available and we signed a clear form stating that loan would be SVR at end.

Any similar stories out there?


----------



## peteb (31 Jan 2014)

Don't worry about what the bank said- they trot out a standard line.  You've gone to the FSO so just wait the outcome.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Jan 2014)

Lady Louth

Is this a separate mortgage from your story here

Success! Ulster reinstated  our tracker mortgage after fixed period 


Brendan


----------



## PadKiss (31 Jan 2014)

Hi all check out pod cast on radio Kerry on jerry o Sullivan show called 'Kerry Today' it might be of help to people with their tracker situation www.radiokerry.ie I was on the show yesterday hope it helps Padraic 
​


----------



## Ladylouth (31 Jan 2014)

Yes Brendan.  We took out two trackers at the time, home and investment.  Last summer, the investment fixed rate came to an end and we argued our case and got the tracker back so fast we couldn't believe it.  This is the other one, and is a bit more complex since there were two fixed rate terms involved.  At the end of the first term, the tracker was one of the options offered (which we wouldn't have expected if it hadn't been a tracker to start with).  At the end of the second term, the tracker wasn't an option.


----------

